

Functional programmers act as if Go is stealing a future that belonged to them - sagichmal
http://www.cirello.org/2015/03/2015-03-20-fp-enthusiasts-vs-go

======
M8
I am pretty sure future will have generics. Even present has them in every
(semi-)mainstream language. I would approach Go very carefully. Many things
Google creates it then kills (e.g. Dart is under threat already:
[http://news.dartlang.org/2015/03/dart-for-entire-
web.html](http://news.dartlang.org/2015/03/dart-for-entire-web.html)).

~~~
soroso
I had the same fear too... It is not completely gone. But it helps a lot the
fact that it is fully open-source, and the majority of contributors are
outside of Google.

